

How Firefox OS plans to kill — not reinvent — the app store - synchronise
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/18/firefox-os-app-store/

======
reirob
If you want to go directly to the article to which venturebeat.com links:

[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/07/app-discovery-firefox-
os-f...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/07/app-discovery-firefox-os-for-
developers-the-platform-html5-deserves/)

